

How  To Make $1000 Per Month In College - ceekay
http://www.collegefeed.com/blog/5-ways-make-1000-month-college/

======
tagabek
These ideas are all right, but they don't necessarily address growing useful
talents. Sure, managing your time effectively by grocery shopping every day
helps you with your time management skills, but so does everything else.

I also do not agree with the idea that only college students can do these five
things. A student is like any other person, and they are capable of learning
any "useful" skill that they are interested in, to a certain extent.

If you really make it your goal, passively earning $1,000/month becomes easy.
Then $2,000; $5,000; and $10,000 are just simple milestones.

If you're looking for a way to make that much, find someone who is making an
equal amount by doing something you're interested in. Copy success, and adapt
to your situation.

